# [SOLVEDD] Zapchał mi się /

## Xywa

Witam,

Robiłem kompilację kernela i pierwszy raz w mojejej histori używania Gentoo, kompilacja zakończyła się błędami. Pomny moich doświadczeń sprawdziłe stan miejsca na dysku i... okazało się z folder / zapachany w 100%

System działa, bo podzieliłem go na partycje (zobacz poniżej). Co zrobić aby odzyskać trochę miejsca? Używałem tego systemu ponad 3 lata, i nigdy mi nie brakło miejsca w głownym katalogu /

Pomocy!

```
# df --si

Filesystem             Size   Used  Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3              486M   476M      0    100% /

udev                      11M      205k    11M      2% /dev

/dev/hda5              13G      6.1G   6.0G     51% /usr

/dev/hda7              988M       19M   920M      2% /tmp

/dev/hda8              5.0G      3.7G   979M    80% /home

/dev/hda9              3.7G      1.3G   2.4G     36% /var

/dev/hda10            897M     340M   557M     38% /opt

/dev/hda12             21G       18G   1.8G     92% /mnt/twardy

/dev/hda14             591M     301M   261M     54% /mnt/data

none                      658M         0   658M      0% /dev/shm

/dev/hda2               48M       20M    26M     44% /boot
```

--- Edytowane przez moderatora

Poprawione znaczniki BBCode.

Kurt SteinerLast edited by Xywa on Fri Jul 04, 2008 8:31 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Pierwszym krokiem zdecydowanie powinno być sprawdzenie co Ci go zapycha...  :Confused: 

----------

## Xywa

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Pierwszym krokiem zdecydowanie powinno być sprawdzenie co Ci go zapycha... 

 

Dlatego pytam Was  :Smile: 

wiadomo że /var zapychają logi

/home śmieci userów ;P

/usr (przede wszystkim /distfiles)

ale nie wiedziałem co zapycha /

p.s. ale okazało się zapchany był /root  - i już wszystko OK 

----------

## Xywa

Powrót do tematu - mimo że po wyczyszczeniu konta roota znalazło sie ponad 100MB - głowny katalog / znów zapchany.

Nie mam pojęcia co go tak zapycha? Jakies sugestie? Czy można sprawdzić np. co w ostatnim czasie zostało dopisane do głownego katalogu / (u mnie wydzielona partycja /dev/hda3)

----------

## Raku

man find i opcje -*time

----------

## TomaszO

Jest taki program: filelight. Mozna ladnie graficznie sobie zobaczyc, co i gdzie jest duze.

Program jest qt i nieduzy kilkaset kb.

----------

## wielokropek

Albo ncdu pod konsolę.

----------

## canis_lupus

Pod KDE polecam KDirstat. Chyba ładniej wszystko prezentuje niz filelight.

----------

## Xywa

Dzięki - mam nadzieję że znajdę winnego, powoli system przestaje mi działać - np. df

 *Quote:*   

> ~ $ df --si
> 
> df: cannot read table of mounted file systems

 

.............

zresztą już nic nie mogę doinstalować - np. KDirstat

IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device

----------

## Xywa

OK - znalazłem winnego.

Okazało się że w katalogu /lib64/modules siedzą drivery do kernela, którego nie używam.

Powstały tam w czasie jakieś historycznej kompilacji - usunełem ręcznie i wszystko gra.

----------

